# Problème avec le site de Pajemploi



## Piouki (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, et meilleurs voeux!!!

Bon, j'ai encore un petit souci avec mon macbook préféré...
Je dois, chaque mois, déclarer un salaire versé à ma nourrice sur le site de Pajemploi. 
Il s'agit d'un formulaire tout bête avec des chiffres à entrer et des boutons à activer, cases à cocher. 
Problème: A la question "avez vous de heures supp à déclarer?", je dois cliquer sur le bouton "oui, ce qui est sensé dérouler juste en dessous, un formulaire particulier à remplir. Oui, sauf que sur mon Macbook, je n'ai jamais réussi. Au lieu de ça, je me retrouve avec une page toute blanche... 
Je précise que ce n'est pas une nouvelle page qui s'ouvre, puisque je dois afficher la page précédente pour retourner au formulaire initial... 

J'ai fais la même manip sur mon PC, et tout marche impec. Ce n'est pas un problème occasionnel, puisque j'ai déjà eu le souci le mois dernier... 

Savez-vous de quoi peut venir le problème? et comment le résoudre? (mis à part éviter de payer des heures supp à ma nourrice.... )
Je serais ravie de vous faire des captures d'écran, si mes explications ne sont pas assez claires (encore faut-il que je trouve comment on les fait...  )
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2010)

As tu essayé avec un autre navigateur ? (Firefox au lieu de Safari, par ex.).

Pour les copies d'écran, c'est par exemple commande-shift-4


----------



## Piouki (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci! Encore quelque chose d'appris aujourd'hui!

Bon alors, voici le formulaire de départ: 


 

Et ce que je devrais obtenir une fois le bouton OUI activé: (dans le cadre jaune)


 

Je ne vous mets pas de capture de ce que j'obtiens sur mon mac... Imaginez juste une page Safari complètement vierge...


----------



## Zyvou (4 Janvier 2010)

Piouki a dit:


> Problème: A la question "avez vous de heures supp à déclarer?", je dois cliquer sur le bouton "oui, ce qui est sensé dérouler juste en dessous, un formulaire particulier à remplir. Oui, sauf que sur mon Macbook, je n'ai jamais réussi. Au lieu de ça, je me retrouve avec une page toute blanche...
> Je précise que ce n'est pas une nouvelle page qui s'ouvre, puisque je dois afficher la page précédente pour retourner au formulaire initial...
> 
> J'ai fais la même manip sur mon PC, et tout marche impec. Ce n'est pas un problème occasionnel, puisque j'ai déjà eu le souci le mois dernier...


J'ai exactement le même problème avec Safari : je fais donc toutes mes déclarations Pajemploi avec Opera, ça marche nickel... et ça me permet de continuer à faire faire des heures complémentaires à ma nounou !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2010)

rien de bien surprenant
plein de sujets sur ce genre de choses 

concretement : passer par Firefox , camino etc


----------



## Piouki (5 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon? je n'avais encore jamais entendu parler de ce genre de problème...
C'est donc un tout petit bémol à ma satisfaction du mac... 
C'est quand même bien dommage de devoir utiliser d'autres applis que celles fournies en natif, à cause de petits soucis de ce genre... 

Merci pour l'info, en tout cas! C'est ma nounou qui va être contente!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2010)

Piouki a dit:


> C'est quand même bien dommage de devoir utiliser d'autres applis que celles fournies en natif, à cause de petits soucis de ce genre...


ce sont les webmasters des sites  qui utilsent des protocoles de tous types
(et souvent n'importe comment)


----------

